
How Outsourcing Companies Are Gaming the H1B Visa System - nopinsight
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/11/06/us/outsourcing-companies-dominate-h1b-visas.html?_r=0
======
DrScump
Posted earlier within the hour with its original title. Lots of comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10539100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10539100)

